# Craftsman brushwacker model 358.796220



## heymantim (Apr 13, 2008)

I need part number 10763 which is listed as Ass'y -shroud/heatshield. This part is listed obsolete by Sears. Any idea of someone that deals in old used parts?

Thanks Tim


----------



## roy1986 (May 20, 2011)

*model 358.796220*

I have the same weedeater and I am looking for parts as well. Would you be interested in selling yours to me? Please let me know. Thanks Roy from Nc


----------



## usmcgrunt (Sep 16, 2007)

roy1986 said:


> I have the same weedeater and I am looking for parts as well. Would you be interested in selling yours to me? Please let me know. Thanks Roy from Nc


Welcome to the forum Roy.The post you are referencing is three years old and he has never been back to visit.Your trimmer was made by Poulan/Weedeater (the 358.number)and this link might help you for parts.

http://www.mowtownusa.com/366.html?i332803:page=108

Hope this helps!


----------



## roy1986 (May 20, 2011)

*mowtown usa*

Thanks for the info. I figured it was a poulan. Seems like the craftsman timmers made today are made of cheaper quality stuff. Even the Pro Poulan products have many neg reviews by customers. I went to the website you sent but was unable to find anything online. I will call them directly. Many parts are now obsolete but I am going to keep searching for used parts since I am sure some of these trimmers are still around. Roy


----------



## atatot (Jun 25, 2011)

there are so many choices


----------

